# 1898 hat chart



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.

I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.

I downloaded in Libre Office. Anybody who can't download, let me know and I will see if I can save in a different format.

Edit update: See my reply a few messages below this one. I saved in a couple of Microsoft versions which I hope will work for everybody who is interested.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I have not done one yet but this may help me finally put one on the needles.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't download this...it would be so useful if you can send it in another format.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> I have not done one yet but this may help me finally put one on the needles.  Thank you for posting.


See if one of these Microsoft formats works for you. Glad to help out. I am finding this project is moving along fast. I will post a picture some time next week ( I hope) on Happy Hats.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

maxine040 said:


> I can't download this...it would be so useful if you can send it in another format.


Me, too, please?....gloria


----------



## cheezhead65 (Jan 12, 2016)

I too unfortunately can not open it & would love to check out your chart. I have made two 1898 hats & kept track of my rows on a little note card. I am getting ready to start my 3rd one & your chart sounds like something I could really use.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks. Opened up in Excel, after clicking some things.


----------



## cheezhead65 (Jan 12, 2016)

MarilynKnits said:


> See if one of these Microsoft formats works for you. Glad to help out. I am finding this project is moving along fast. I will post a picture some time next week ( I hope) on Happy Hats.


That did the trick! Was able to download it now. Thank you very much - this will be very useful! 
:thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much. It will be so helpful when knitting my next 1898 hat.
I had no trouble with the download on your second posting for downloads. I appreciate the efforts you've made.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you so very much, you are a true treasureI work better this way also. I have froged this hat a few times and have been frustrated beyond reason.

I so want to try this hat and everyone says it's easy. I've bookmarked every reference to the 1898 that everyone has ever posted, just trying to get a clue.(BIG SIGH)

I could kiss you, thanks so much.I have had a very tough morning and this moment of sunlight means so much !!!!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Thanks. Opened up in Excel, after clicking some things.


I tried saving it in Excel (I have a Mac) and I am not able to save it! Any ideas?


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Judyh said:


> I tried saving it in Excel (I have a Mac) and I am not able to save it! Any ideas?


I had issues saving it also, so I just printed it for now. I'm not tremendously computer literate.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so much, I have wanted to knit one of these and now feel that I can do!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I am sorry not to be able to help with this issue. I don't know anything about Mac.



Judyh said:


> I tried saving it in Excel (I have a Mac) and I am not able to save it! Any ideas?


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all, 

If the OP has the ability to save it as a PDF, even the Mac folks might be able to open it. It may or may not be an option in the OP's version of Excel.

Just know a little bit about Numbers/Excel issues - not a guru!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I put the number of rows down the left side of a page then I can tick off as I go & it does for several hats.[I've just started #15. I'm addicted to this pattern


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I checked my options, but my spreadsheet won't let me save as a PDF. I can try to save in HTML. Would that be helpful to anybody? I am not computer savvy enough to know how to convert the document to a PDF.



Laryan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If the OP has the ability to save it as a PDF, even the Mac folks might be able to open it. It may or may not be an option in the OP's version of Excel.
> 
> Just know a little bit about Numbers/Excel issues - not a guru!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> I put the number of rows down the left side of a page then I can tick off as I go & it does for several hats.[I've just started #15. I'm addicted to this pattern


I do the same, but I use graph paper & a pencil. It's easy, really, if you make separate row entries that are the same as given in the pattern.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MarilynKnits, thanks for this. I hope you don't mind me presuming to make a graphic that people can save if Microsoft software isn't a solution for them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for doing this. I am finding this such a helpful tool I want to share it with everybody and anybody who is interested in using it.



jvallas said:


> MarilynKnits, thanks for this. I hope you don't mind me presuming to make a graphic that people can save if Microsoft software isn't a solution for them.


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you MarilynKnits. The 1898 hat is on my to do list. I've heard it is difficult so hopefully this will solve any problems I encounter.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

jvallas said:


> MarilynKnits, thanks for this. I hope you don't mind me presuming to make a graphic that people can save if Microsoft software isn't a solution for them.


Thank you, jvallas, I copied it and pasted to an email, enlarged it 50% and emailed it to myself. Can print as many copies as I need. And thank you MarilynKnits for making this.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I find that if I organize a complicated pattern it is much less stressful.

I made a line by line chart for the EZ Baby Surprise Jacket. Makes knitting it a piece of cake. Because it is copyrighted intellectual property, I am sure it would not be legal to share, so please don't ask.

I got the basic plan for the worksheet I made from a web site that has since been closed; I think it was done by Denise somebody. Also, I think Meg Swanson may have published work books helping clarify her mother's ingenious designs.

Sometimes I will rewrite a pattern that is presented in paragraph form into a line by line as a word or spreadsheet document. Seems I knit the same way I organize an IKEA furniture item with more prep work than actual knitting. Has to be what works for you in any application.



Caesarteaser said:


> Thank you MarilynKnits. The 1898 hat is on my to do list. I've heard it is difficult so hopefully this will solve any problems I encounter.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is not that hard. Just K stitches, K 2 together & SSK decreases, and K F&B increases. I prefer doing a K B & F going through the back loop first then seguing to k through the front. I just like the look better.

It is a wonderful world for knitters now that if you have a problem with any detailed technique, there is usually a selection of You Tube video tutorials.



Caesarteaser said:


> Thank you MarilynKnits. The 1898 hat is on my to do list. I've heard it is difficult so hopefully this will solve any problems I encounter.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> ...It is a wonderful world for knitters now that if you have a problem with any detailed technique, there is usually a selection of You Tube video tutorials.


and helpful people who will share their work charts with us!


----------



## cheezhead65 (Jan 12, 2016)

Using your chart now - sure makes keeping track of my rows easier! Thank you thank you thank you! 

I too am a Mac user. I had no problems downloading it with your 2nd posting of links. It automatically saved in my downloads.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


YES! A Libre Office file. Works great for me. Libre Office also reads the MS files. Lucky us, huh?

Oh yeah, good idea on the file.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


Didn't work for me, I use pdf.


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

Could somebody kindly put this pattern in pdf. Not able to
open any of the above. Thank you very much.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

fiber said:


> Could somebody kindly put this pattern in pdf. Not able to
> open any of the above. Thank you very much.


Same here


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. I started one last year, but gave up and frogged the whole thing. I will try again with your chart. :thumbup:


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

In the process of making the hat. Have completed the band and ready to start on the crown. Was thinking of making a chart but you've done it for me! many thanks.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing and your efforts it took to do it. I just printed out your chart.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

trying to upload the pdf
hope this works, I've never done this before


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ladydog said:


> trying to upload the pdf
> hope this works, I've never done this before


Perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

lileb2,fiber. I believe that jvallas converted this chart in a couple of posts back. I had no trouble with the download. I think you put your mouse on jvallas's chart, right click your mouse and then it gives you the option of opening it in another tab or saving the image to another source, like documemts ?


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

OOOPs sorry Someone solved this while I was typing.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

I i have Apple computer and can't open it...


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

At the request of a couple of knitting enthusiasts who could not download, I saved the chart to a word document. Hope this helps some others of you. Otherwise, take advantage of the graphic on page 2 of this topic that jvallas was kind enough to provide. You can copy and paste it to your own word program or to an e-mail that you send to yourself. Thanks again, jvallas!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Try going back to page 2 to the graphic jvallas posted then copy and paste to your word program or to an e-mail you send to yourself.

I am Apple illiterate, unfortunately, and don't know how to help you there.



norma goodrich said:


> I i have Apple computer and can't open it...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

norma goodrich said:


> I i have Apple computer and can't open it...


Which one? If you skim through this whole thread, there are many versions to pick from now. Word (Excel), PDF, jpg. And .ods, which is an unfamiliar format to me.


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your time, work and effort. You just motivated me to try to make this hat.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jpapaj said:


> Thank you for sharing your time, work and effort. You just motivated me to try to make this hat.


Make it for yourself - so comfy!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you MarilynKnits, jvallas, ladydog....
julie


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I made a PDF copy if Marilyn does not care for me to post it. Not sure about MAC users though.
That is if no one else has posted a pdf copy yet.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Not a MAC user, but could you copy/paste into a WORD document??


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

I didn't realize there were 4 pages of replies, and duplicated what someone else has done. Don't know how to totally delete this, so let me just say thanks to the OP for her work. It opens fine in Excel. Great aid.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

MzKnitCro said:


> Thanks. Opened up in Excel, after clicking some things.


Yes, this worked for me also--thank you so much for this chart--I had started one of these hats last November and still need to finish it--too many knitting projects and so little time! Again, thank you for posting this chart--I know that it will be helpful!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

jvallas said:


> and helpful people who will share their work charts with us!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you so much. I started one and got confused, so it is in with other, 'I don't know what to do', projects.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

How very generous of you!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the chart. That was alot of work and I appreciate it. I am making one of those hats right now. But I have found that there is such an easy way to do this pattern. Each time you do two rows, you ALWAYS do a row B. This row leaves a bar across the wrong side in the middle where you slipped those three stitches. To begin count 9 of those rows. Then move a marker or safely pin up to the ninth bar and go on to the next part of the pattern. Do however many repeats it says and all you have to do is count the bars above your marker. Move the marker again and start the next section. All you have to do is keep track of what SECTION you are on and you can do that with a post-it note on your pattern. Easy peasy.


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

THANKS


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad you posted the other 2 options to download. When I opened the first one you posted it looked like it was written in Russian.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

ladydog said:


> trying to upload the pdf
> hope this works, I've never done this before


Worked for me :-D Thanks!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have no objection to your posting it. The more options people have to enable them to make this interesting hat the better. Thank you for taking the time to help our fellow knitters.



jdh said:


> I made a PDF copy if Marilyn does not care for me to post it. Not sure about MAC users though.
> That is if no one else has posted a pdf copy yet.


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for the thought, time and effort you have put into this chart. It makes this hat less daunting for me and I always use OpenOffice too!


----------



## ioneodi (Feb 16, 2015)

marilynknits: thank you for posting the chart for the 1898 hat. I have been staring at a knitting basket filled with beautiful blue yarn for this hat for my oldest son! No excuse now to get on it. I was able to open on my macbook pro with the windows app that opened numbers for me. I hope u no what a timely post you made. Ione


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Jvallas. I was able to right click on your image to "view image" Then went to print and changed to landscape and enlarged 200%. Now I can really see it.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you so much MarilynKnits. I have made several of these hats and kept writing out the rows. I really appreciate the work you put into this chart. I was going to do the same thing but yours is much better than what I had started.Sweet of you to share. I'm thinking I will laminate and use a marker I can wipe off. Joan


MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the enhancement idea of laminating the chart. Love you all for adding to the original concept and making this a tool for all of us.



JoanDL said:


> Thank you so much MarilynKnits. I have made several of these hats and kept writing out the rows. I really appreciate the work you put into this chart. I was going to do the same thing but yours is much better than what I had started.Sweet of you to share. I'm thinking I will laminate and use a marker I can wipe off. Joan


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I love this forum and all the members who are so willing to share their talents and ideas. It's a pleasure to read this blog every day. Wonderful way to start my day.


MarilynKnits said:


> Thanks for the enhancement idea of laminating the chart. Love you all for adding to the original concept and making this a tool for all of us.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

One tip I got from one of our "dear KPers" was instead of doing slip one, knit two together" she did a knit two together on the other side of the three knit stitches and there was no "hole" from slipping the stitch over and that is what I do with all of my hats now and I am so much happier with the look of it. I hope I haven't confused anyone by mentioning this idea. You don't have to do it if you don't want to. I just love the hat and have made several of them. I even made one for a one year old by using a size 4 needle and it came out adorable. I used the same number of stitches and just changed the needle size. The chart is awesome by the way.
Happy knitting everyone!!!!!

sandyj1942


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Me too. I bookmarked the page so I can print it again later.


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

sandyj1942 said:


> One tip I got from one of our "dear KPers" was instead of doing slip one, knit two together" she did a knit two together on the other side of the three knit stitches and there was no "hole" from slipping the stitch over and that is what I do with all of my hats now and I am so much happier with the look of it. I hope I haven't confused anyone by mentioning this idea. You don't have to do it if you don't want to. I just love the hat and have made several of them. I even made one for a one year old by using a size 4 needle and it came out adorable. I used the same number of stitches and just changed the needle size. The chart is awesome by the way.
> Happy knitting everyone!!!!!
> 
> sandyj1942


Sandy, so you are saying to k2tog instead of ssk? Correct?


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, that is correct. And it will form a pattern of these stitches to match the other side. I think you will like the look very much.

Enjoy making your hats, I love making them.

sandyj1942


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This will be very helpful.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you! I was about to cast on one of those!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the chart! It should speed the process.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Thank you MarilynKnits, jvallas, ladydog....
> julie


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I finished my first 1898 hat in what is for me record time thanks to using the chart. I found a slip stitch/mosaic design that just fits the 84 stitches around and is the right height for the crown. I tend to knit faster when I do something interesting like this sort of design, too.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I am just starting my fourth hat and am using the chart for the first time. It's a great tool and I am able to progress faster. Thanks for working it out for all of us. Also, I think I have just mastered the provisional cast on ......hope I didn't goof as I will certainly have problems at the end.....STAY TUNED :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

could you share what pattern you used for the slip/mosaic design for the 1898 hat??


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

the download didn't download right. Here is the copy/paste of the Greek Key mosaic/slip stitch pattern.

To keep track of this sort of pattern, I like to put a stitch marker between each repeat of the pattern. There will be 6 repeats of the pattern on each round.

Pick up 84 stitches around the hat through the two thicknesses after folding the band per instructions on the 1898 hat pattern.
With main color A knit foundation row.	
1 With B: K 1, *(sl 1 K 5 ) twice, sl 1, K 1 across (14 sts repeat)	
2 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
3 With A: K 1, *K 1, Sl 1, K 3, sl 1, K 1, sl 1, K 3, sl 1, K 2 acr
4 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
5 With B: K 1, *sl 1 K 1 (sl 1 K 3) twice,(sl 1 K 1) twice across	
6 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
7 With A: K 1 * K 1 sl 1 K 9 sl 1 K 2 across	
8 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
9 With B: K 1 * sl 1, K 11, sl 1, K 1 across	
10 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
11 With A: K 1 * K 5, sl 1 K 1 sl 1 K 6	
12 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
13 With B: K 1 * sl 1, K 11, sl 1, K 1 across	
14 Every even row repeat previous odd row	
15 With A: K 1 * K 1 sl 1 K 9 sl 1 K 2 across	
16	Every even row repeat previous odd row	
17	With B: K 1, *sl 1 K 1 (sl 1 K 3) twice,(sl 1 K 1) twice across	
18	Every even row repeat previous odd row	
19	With A: K 1, *K 1, Sl 1, K 3, sl 1, K 1, sl 1, K 3, sl 1, K 2 acr
20	Every even row repeat previous odd row	
21	With B: K 1, *(sl 1 K 5 ) twice, sl 1, K 1 across (14 sts repeat)	
22	Every even row repeat previous odd row	
23	With A knit across,starting the decrease as written in the original 1898 hat pattern. Just have one row of plain knitting between each row of decrease.



LA said:


> could you share what pattern you used for the slip/mosaic design for the 1898 hat??


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I think all of us, including Master Knitters as certified by the Knitting Guild Association and major designers sometimes don't do it right the first time. That is one of the charms of knitting that we all have a chance to be perfect and all of us sometimes aren't.

Don't beat yourself up if you make a mistake. Just means you are as human as all the rest of us. You never know, either. Sometimes a "mistake" turns into a gorgeous personal design feature.



sumnerusa said:


> I am just starting my fourth hat and am using the chart for the first time. It's a great tool and I am able to progress faster. Thanks for working it out for all of us. Also, I think I have just mastered the provisional cast on ......hope I didn't goof as I will certainly have problems at the end.....STAY TUNED :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nannyminnie (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Marilyn,
I have tried everything I know (which is not a whole lot!) to print the chart. It looks to be very helpful. I have tried all three downloads several times with no luck. Any ideas??
Marie


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

nannyminnie said:


> Hi Marilyn,
> I have tried everything I know (which is not a whole lot!) to print the chart. It looks to be very helpful. I have tried all three downloads several times with no luck. Any ideas??
> Marie


How about copy and paste to an email that you compose then copy that email. That's what I do when all else fails.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Go back to page 2 of this topic and scroll down to the chart jvallas was kind enough to present. Copy that and paste it into a word document so you can print it and use it.

I am not computer savvy enough to do more than I have in saving the file.



nannyminnie said:


> Hi Marilyn,
> I have tried everything I know (which is not a whole lot!) to print the chart. It looks to be very helpful. I have tried all three downloads several times with no luck. Any ideas??
> Marie


----------



## nannyminnie (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Dauntekay. I tried that but couldn't get it to work either. It is marked: protected video and everything is disabled so it can't be opened. Oh, well......


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

nannyminnie said:


> Thanks Dauntekay. I tried that but couldn't get it to work either. It is marked: protected video and everything is disabled so it can't be opened. Oh, well......


Nannyminnie, if you would private message me your email, I will send it to you. I have it saved as a word document. You can print it that way or just print the email.

Sharon


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


Thank You, Thank You for this chart. I just about given up on making this hat! :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was intrigued by some of the great looking 1898 hats posted here and on Ravelry. I work better keeping track line by line on projects and created a check list sheet which may help anybody who wants to make the 1898 hat and whose mind works in a way that this document would help.
> 
> I have been checking lightly in pencil as I finish a row or two so I can erase and reuse the sheet for future hats.
> 
> ...


What do all those numbers and percentages mean?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> What do all those numbers and percentages mean?


I guess you're not familiar with that program. Ignore them. Or just use the attached photo of the trimmed chart.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you. Especially for the comments.

I have always found this hat very easy to make; as long as you have a row counter!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Thank you. Especially for the comments.
> 
> I have always found this hat very easy to make; as long as you have a row counter!


On the first couple, I used a row counter. Now, I just place a stitch marker in the last garter ridge of a section and count (ridges) only until the next changing/inc or dec point. So far, so good.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

You are braver than I!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> You are braver than I!


Garter ridges are far easier to count than rows of flat stockinette - twice as easy.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks to each one of you guys who put in the work to make this happen! A lot of work and really appreciated. THANK YOU!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I am sorry not to be able to help with this issue. I don't know anything about Mac.


I'm on a Mac Marilyn! I opened it with your second and 3rd links. You are a treasure of information and I have learned much from you as have others. Thanks friend.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I took advantage of using my interchangeable needles with the little holes for the tightener and ran life lines at the beginning and end of each ear flap. It really helped me keep track of where I was.



Jessica-Jean said:


> On the first couple, I used a row counter. Now, I just place a stitch marker in the last garter ridge of a section and count (ridges) only until the next changing/inc or dec point. So far, so good.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I took advantage of using my interchangeable needles with the little holes for the tightener and ran life lines at the beginning and end of each ear flap. It really helped me keep track of where I was.


I have read about lifelines since before KP or even Ravelry. 
I have even suggested their use. 
I have yet to use one myself. 
Sucker for punishment? 
Arrogant?
Probably just too lazy to make the small effort!

The needle I prefer for my 1898 Hats is a fixed HiyaHiya circular; no handy holes for trailing a lifeline.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are several reasons I like to use my interchangeable Knit Picks and Knitters Pride needles. 
They are mix and match between brands. Having found an almost complete set of Knit Picks at a rummage for $10 and enjoyed them, I started supplementing with extra Knitters Pride points and cables. 
When I put my work down, I slip it onto the cable between points and don't have needles pull out.
I can knit in tight corners and not skewer anybody.
I can run life lines very easily. I keep a ball of crochet thread in my carry-along knitting sundries bag.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I have read about lifelines since before KP or even Ravelry.
> I have even suggested their use.
> I have yet to use one myself.
> Sucker for punishment?
> ...


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you very much.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are several reasons I like to use my interchangeable Knit Picks and Knitters Pride needles. ...


Yesterday, while working on a few hundred DK weight stitches, my last 47" KnitPicks cable gave up the ghost! I have lost count of how many KnitPicks cables have croaked on me! Only one cable actually broke, but too damned many have come apart where the plastic cable is inserted into the metal screw-end. I love the tips, but the cables suck big time. Worse yet, now that the company has been sold, they seem to have ceased replacing without question. The last replacement I requested was refused; they couldn't see in their records that I'd ever bought that length cable, so they sent me a 24". :sm25:

I'll have a go at gluing this one back together.

I'm actually sorry I ever bought any KnitPicks interchangeables in the first place! :sm13:

I do not understand why my method of knitting causes so many of their cables to 'fail' (their word!). Others rave about them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I had enough problems with Knit Picks cables that I buy Knitters Pride when I need a new one. Both brands of points fit. Had to crazy glue where the Knit Picks came apart, but I am glad to phase them out. My rummage sale "buy" of an almost complete set of Knit Picks for $10 was a bargain I could not resist, though.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Yesterday, while working on a few hundred DK weight stitches, my last 47" KnitPicks cable gave up the ghost! I have lost count of how many KnitPicks cables have croaked on me! Only one cable actually broke, but too damned many have come apart where the plastic cable is inserted into the metal screw-end. I love the tips, but the cables suck big time. Worse yet, now that the company has been sold, they seem to have ceased replacing without question. The last replacement I requested was refused; they couldn't see in their records that I'd ever bought that length cable, so they sent me a 24". :sm25:
> 
> I'll have a go at gluing this one back together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I had enough problems with Knit Picks cables that I buy Knitters Pride when I need a new one. Both brands of points fit. Had to crazy glue where the Knit Picks came apart, but I am glad to phase them out. My rummage sale "buy" of an almost complete set of Knit Picks for $10 was a bargain I could not resist, though.


I would have bought it too, even though they've proven disappointing. I know about Knitters Pride being compatible. Maybe someday I'll order a few of their longer cables. I've about reached the point where I've no more use for shorter-then-47" cables for anything. I love Magic Loop!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yesterday, while working on a few hundred DK weight stitches, my last 47" KnitPicks cable gave up the ghost! I have lost count of how many KnitPicks cables have croaked on me! Only one cable actually broke, but too damned many have come apart where the plastic cable is inserted into the metal screw-end. I love the tips, but the cables suck big time. Worse yet, now that the company has been sold, they seem to have ceased replacing without question. The last replacement I requested was refused; they couldn't see in their records that I'd ever bought that length cable, so they sent me a 24". :sm25:
> 
> I'll have a go at gluing this one back together.
> 
> ...


My problem is with the threads on the tips stripping, on the KnitPicks interchangeables, so far I've managed to keep them functioning by wrapping the threads with that white teflon tape plumbers use to wrap threads on pipes etc. I can then tighten them again for a while and repeat as needed. My next I/C purchase will be Addi clicks!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valmac said:


> My problem is with the threads on the tips stripping, on the KnitPicks interchangeables, so far I've managed to keep them functioning by wrapping the threads with that white Teflon tape plumbers use to wrap threads on pipes etc. I can then tighten them again for a while and repeat as needed. My next I/C purchase will be Addi clicks!


Oh! I haven't had _that_ problem ... yet. Teflon tape sounds like a good idea.


----------



## pennyboaden (Aug 14, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance. What is an 1898 hat? How does one decipher the spreadsheet? What are the columns? What are the rows? What is a provisional stitch? What does graft center seam mean? Maybe I should just buy a pattern (or go away quietly).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pennyboaden said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What is an 1898 hat? How does one decipher the spreadsheet? What are the columns? What are the rows? What is a provisional stitch? What does graft center seam mean? Maybe I should just buy a pattern (or go away quietly).


These are some I've made: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean?set=1898-hat&view=thumbnail

A provisional cast on is one which is later removed in order to graft/Kitchener stitch the live stitches seamlessly. I don't favour it for this project, because it's handy for the wearer to have a visual or textural indication of which is the back of the hat. It's a free pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat
http://cas.seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf
It's a uniquely designed hat that is really great for such things as shovelling snow in or after a blizzard in deep-freeze temperatures.


----------



## pennyboaden (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Jessica-Jean.


----------

